# The Ubuntu Forum Community > Ubuntu Specialised Support > Security > [ubuntu] WARNING: The following packages cannot be authenticated!

## iamqiuhui

how to pass thought the authentication?
if not authentication ,why advise me to install this software?

i want security ,not the unknown factor

----------


## uRock

I didn't get those warnings for the bogofilter updates. Do you get this warning with everything you try to install of just these?

----------


## movieman

I didn't get it either, so they could be bogus files or they could have been corrupted in the download, or there could be a missing authentication key on that machine.

----------


## uRock

There could be something wrong in software.sources.

----------


## bodhi.zazen

> I didn't get it either, so they could be bogus files or they could have been corrupted in the download, or there could be a missing authentication key on that machine.


The OP probably added software sources, likely ppa, without adding the key.



```
sudo add-apt-repository ppa:chromium-daily
```

Change "chromium-daily" to the name of the ppa you are adding.

See also :

https://help.launchpad.net/Packaging/PPA

http://www.ubuntugeek.com/ubuntu-tip...in-karmic.html

----------


## uRock

> The OP probably added software sources, likely ppa, without adding the key.
> 
> 
> 
> ```
> sudo add-apt-repository ppa:chromium-daily
> ```
> 
> Change "chromium-daily" to the name of the ppa you are adding.
> ...


That sounds very plausible. The update showing in the window was from the ubuntu security server, which seems odd, unless the warning list all of the updates instead of just the problem updates.

----------


## OpSecShellshock

In the screen capture, it does not appear that the network connection is enabled. Would that be required in order for the authentication of the packages to take place?

----------


## mjulius

I just got the same thing .......   ?????

----------


## rompe

This message seems to occure if something went wrong at the time you ran "apt-get update". Maybe the archives have been synced or your network connection went down.
Just try running "apt-get update && apt-get dist-upgrade" again a little later and see if you still get the warning.

----------


## Silvertones

I just got it as well. Received notice of updates & went to install and it came up. Will reboot and redownload the update info.

----------


## rompe

There should be no need for a reboot. "apt-get update" ought to be enough.

----------


## Silvertones

Was fine this time. Must have been a global issue though don't you think?

----------

